# Are you watching the SuperBowl for the game or for the halftime show? Puppybowl?



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 1, 2015)

Hey there guys, do you have the Superbowl on mute like I do? lol

  I'm live streaming it and I just want the clock to run down so I can see costumes.

  Anyone feeling like me right now?


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 1, 2015)

Super Neat! I loved it when all the Yo Gabba Gabba beach creatures were singing and then MISSY ELLIOT! AHHH!


----------

